# Hooray !!!! :):):):)



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

We did it  


We trained long and hard but we did it 


Buddy and I passed his CGC today :drummer::headbang2:headbang2:banana::banana::rockon::rockon::appl::appl:arty:arty:arty2:arty2:

I also just got his official AKC paperwork


Announcing


Drumroll please

Wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

GOLDWIN's Buddy Got Wiser CGC


Not to just find the best therapy dog organization nearest us to get tested for that. He has come a long way from Dec. for sure.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats to you and Buddy!!!

Would love to see some pics of Buddy.....


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

If is ever get pics. I will definitely post them.

Now to update my signature


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*



MikaTallulah said:


> We did it
> 
> 
> We trained long and hard but we did it
> ...


*BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO BUDDY and his WONDERFUL MOM!!! What a beautiful life Buddy has now-no more being isolated outside alone!!*


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

My dog has a CGC too. And we assist a CGC examiner. Its a very worthwhile program.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to both of you. If Buddy's come a long way. It's because of your love and care.


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats--a big accomplishment for both of you and one I'm sure you are very proud of! Pictures!!!!!!!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> *BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO BUDDY and his WONDERFUL MOM!!! What a beautiful life Buddy has now-no more being isolated outside alone!!*


He definitely loves his life. The next goal is to get him pet therapy certified by Dec. which will be 1 year from when I got him. He will pay his good fortune forward and make others happy too. My boss can't wait so that he can visit on my days off the unit and make the patient's. No other unit will have their own volunteer therapy dog 



Door said:


> My dog has a CGC too. And we assist a CGC examiner. Its a very worthwhile program.


Buddy will definitely be a helper dog/role model for others. He is on surveillance video running away from his training lesson the second time he went to a CGC


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Whooohoo!!! Go Buddy!! Now he and Ry both passed!!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Congratulations! My girl also recently earned her CGC award. I just found out AKC is going to make it a real title! As of Jan 1 you will have the option to have the CGC listed as a title at the end of the dogs name. I already do this but I am looking forward to having it be recorded properly. There will probably be a fee. Check out the announcement at AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulation


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

http://images.akc.org/cgc/new_title.pdf. CGC becomes a title 

Jan. 1,2013 can add title to AKC paperwork! Buddy is neutered so I really don't care of it is on his official AKC paperwork. The goal is to get Pet therapy certification and then AKC Therapy Dog


----------



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Watson has his CGC, too, and Pippa took all the classes but has yet to take the test (we missed it because of a snowstorm last year). Now if I could only get them to understand that class isn't the only place they're allowed to behave so well!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations on the payoff for all time and hard work! So happy for both of you! Glad to hear you're now on to the next goal! Keep us posted


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!! That is fantastic. That is one of my goals for Daisy. Now that she is completely recovered from her spay we'll be back in classes. 

That is a huge deal and you should both be very proud of yourselves!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY! Great job!!! You and he have come so very far together.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*



MikaTallulah said:


> He definitely loves his life. The next goal is to get him pet therapy certified by Dec. which will be 1 year from when I got him. He will pay his good fortune forward and make others happy too. My boss can't wait so that he can visit on my days off the unit and make the patient's. No other unit will have their own volunteer therapy dog
> 
> Buddy will definitely be a helper dog/role model for others. He is on surveillance video running away from his training lesson the second time he went to a CGC


*Buddy will touch so many lives!!

I know he has TOUCHED so many lives on this forum!!*


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations! Great job by you and Buddy.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations!! Whohoo!!


----------

